# Rift Endgame?



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ziemlich alle MMOs angespielt die nach WoW rauskamen, es gab ein paar die gefielen mir Anfangs sehr sehr gut (Conan, Warhammer Online, Aion) welche aber wenn man sich maxlevel näherte entweder schrecklicher Grind wurden, kaum Quests mehr hatten oder das was man mit Maxlevel dann täglich machen sollte nach kurzer Zeit total langweilig wurde eben weils immer das Gleiche war. Weiss jemand was grundsätzlich das RIFT Endgame werden soll? Große Invasionen aus den Rifts zurückschlagen und 20er Raids (wenn ja, wieviele 20er Raids gibts denn, classic WoW hatte ja auch sehr lange kein gescheites Endgame - ich sag nur Molten Boredom bis endlich BWL Patch kam)?


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.riftjunkies.com%2F2010%2F12%2F17%2Frifts-endgame-progression-and-raids-explained%2F
Hier auf englisch eine Erklärung, wie das PvE Endgame ablaufen soll.


----------



## floppydrive (15. Februar 2011)

Ich werde erstmal in Ruhe auf 50 Leveln und dann mal gucken was so kommt, freu mich aber auf die Instanzen, was man bisher so gesehen hat sehen sie echt nett aus und wie die Raids aussehen mal gucken.


----------



## Lopuslavite (15. Februar 2011)

Also was ich so verstanden habe beim englisch überfliegen klingt es auf jeden fall interessant wie das Endgame aussehen soll!

freu mich schon richtig auf die open Beta und auf den start am 24 :-)


----------



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

Ok, also erst heroic Instanzen (sorry Expert Dungeons), und dann später Raidrifts und zwei 20 Mann Raids zum Launch. Sollte genug Material bis zum 1. Contentpatch sein. Mir gefällt schonmal, dass die Entwickler das Thema Endgame nicht so stiefmütterlich behandelt haben wie viele andere Entwickler von WoW Konkurrenten.

PS: Nachtrag: In dem Diagramm steht ganz klein, dass es reine Spekulation sein... gibts nix offizielles zum Thema Endgame? Spekulieren kann ich auch...

PPS: Die Webseite ist auch veraltet (ihr seid mir ne tolle Community, da stellt man ne Frage und kriegt so viele Fehlinfos). Hab gerade 5 Min selber zum Thema gesucht und das gefunden:

http://www.riftjunki...nd-progression/

"It was previously announced that raids came in two sizes, 10 man and 20 man. Today it was announced that the 10 man raids have been taken out and there will only be one raid size: 20. This was a tough decision to make for the dev team. Their reasoning was based on technicalities as far as creating different gear power levels, potentially forcing competitive guilds to do both 10 man and 20 man raids in a single lockout and creating a more streamlined design effort when developing encounters. 

 There is 10 man content though in the form of Rift Raids, so smaller guilds don&#8217;t have to completely be in a mode of despair.

As for how many raids will be in for the game&#8217;s release: that answer is one. This raid zone is called Greenscale. This raid instance will contain five boss encounters. 
 Then shortly after release an unannounced raid will be release. The term &#8220;shortly after release&#8221; was used by Berenger Fish. When the average person is level 50 and geared for raids, both raids should be available for players."

*Also keine 10 Mann Raids. Zum Launch gibt es 5 Raidbosse in einen 20 Mann Raid - das wars! Ein weiterer Raid mit gleichem Itemlevel wie der Greenscale Raid soll dann folgen wenn die Masse der Leute Level 50 erreicht hat. Kurzum, 5 Raidbosse wenn man Level 50 hat mit 3 Tage lockout, der Rest sind Versprechungen.*


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2011)

Es wird keine 10er Version der 20er Raids geben, jedenfalls zu Release nicht.


----------



## La Saint (15. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....ds-explained%2F
> Hier auf englisch eine Erklärung, wie das PvE Endgame ablaufen soll.


Das hört sich mehr nach einer Absichtserklärung als nach vorhandenem Content an. Vielleicht ist der Plan auch ein anderer. Die Spieler werden erstmal mindestens 3 Monate lang mit Leveln beschäftigt und dann schiebt man den hoffentlich mittlerweile fertiggestellt Endgame-Content nach. Wenn nichts fertig ist, dann muß halt noch 1-2 Monate lang weitergelevelt werden. 

Marktwirtschaftlich gesehen nennt man so etwas "Gewinnmaximierung". Außerdem scheint sich dieses Verfahren inzwischen als "Industriestandard" durchgesetzt zu haben. Bei Aion ist man genauso vorgegangen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Freakypriest (15. Februar 2011)

Ich eigentlich mag ich selber keine WoW vergliche aber zu Classic gab es auch gute 6 Monata nur eine einzige Raid Instanz  

Ausserdem wird auch viel mit den Rifts zu tun haben worüber man sein EQ verbessern kann.


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2011)

Naja, pack die Leute mal in eine Raidinstanz ohne Boss-Timer.
Ohne DBM oder dergleichen würden viele Spieler weitaus weniger erfolgreich raiden. Keine Warntöne, wenn man sich bewegen soll. Keine Ansage "gleich musst du das machen". Da kriegt man auch bestimmt als Normal-Spieler seine 6 Monate in einem Raid rum 

Aber abwarten, noch stehe auch ich dem Endcontent skeptisch gegenüber. Alpha-Leakz kann man mir aber gerne per PM schicken


----------



## floppydrive (15. Februar 2011)

Seh ich genauso, man sollte erstmal abwarten und was nützen einem die Raids wenn der weg dorthin nur eine Qual ist.

Wie gesagt wurde in WoW gab es am Anfang auch nur eine Raid Instanz, Trion wird schon genug Content liefern, aber erstmal den Release abwarten, und dann irgendwann mal die ersten Raid's angucken.


----------



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Naja, pack die Leute mal in eine Raidinstanz ohne Boss-Timer.
> Ohne DBM oder dergleichen würden viele Spieler weitaus weniger erfolgreich raiden. Keine Warntöne, wenn man sich bewegen soll. Keine Ansage "gleich musst du das machen". Da kriegt man auch bestimmt als Normal-Spieler seine 6 Monate in einem Raid rum
> Aber abwarten, noch stehe auch ich dem Endcontent skeptisch gegenüber. Alpha-Leakz kann man mir aber gerne per PM schicken


*
Wo is das Problem, Molten Core und Co. hat man auch ohne Bosstimer gemacht.* Damals gabs auch keine Castfenster von Bossen und viele Fertigkeiten waren nur durch trial and error rausfindbar. Ich hoffe/denke doch, dass Rift seine Bossencounter etwas moderner gestalten wird als WoW vor 6 Jahren und wenn der Boss vor Fertigkeiten Emotes macht oder es optische Hinweise gibt, reicht das völlig aus. Wenn Rift die "lustige" Zufallsmechanik hat die WoW mal kurz hatte (wo der Boss was Tödliches ohne Ansage macht und es dann halt Pech war wenn zwei Fertigkeiten zugleich auf einer Person gecastet wurden, dann war die halt tot) dann ist das einfach schlechtes Design. Also bleibt zu hoffen, dass Rift Bosse auch ohne sowas herausfordernd sind. Und selbst mit DBM hat nicht jede WoW Raidgilde Nefarian im Hardmode auf Farmstatus. So ein Bossmod ist noch lange kein Garant für Freeloot.

*Vor 6 Jahren hatte WoW zwei Raidinstanz (Ony + MC) mit zusammen 11 Bossen und das war den Leuten sehr schnell extrem langweilig (Molten Bore!). 

Wie kann man sich also auf einen FEHLER der vor 6 Jahren gemacht wurde (zu wenig Endcontent) beim Konkurrenzspiel berufen um einen Mangel der gleichen Art 6 Jahre danach (wo man ja aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit hätten lernen sollen) schönzureden?* Es wird extrem unterschätzt wie schnell die Leute maxlevel sein werden. Es wäre nicht das erste MMO das durch fehlenden Endcontent nach 3 Monaten Hype und Fun einen Zusammenbruch der Userzahlen erleben würde.


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2011)

Selbstverständlich ist das kein Garant für Freeloot, aber wenn ich mir zum Beispiel meinen Raid ansehe und was die Leute trotz Timern nicht hinbekommen... 
Wenn die Leute in einem Raid stehen und jetzt wieder auf das achten müssen, was der Boss macht anstatt sich auf ein Addon verlassen zu können, steigt auch der Anspruch. Glaub mir, ich habe genug Raids gesehen. Wie blind manche Leute vor ihrem Rechner sitzen ist kaum zu glauben 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf die Erfahrung, mal ohne Tools im Raid zu stehen.


----------



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

Leute die aktuell normalmodes in Wow mit Bosstimern nicht hinkriegen werden in Rift genauso scheitern. Schlechte Spieler gibt es immer und in jedem Spiel und das hat überhaupt nix mit dem Spiel zu tun. Im Endeffekt wird es nur den Verkaufszahlen von Rift schaden, wenn schlechte Spieler nach wenigen Wochen nirgendwo mehr mitgenommen werden weil die Bosse zu hart sind. Die kündigen dann ihr Abo. WoW hat ja auch aufgehört Content für 5% des Servers zu machen und die normalmodes eingeführt.


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2011)

Kryos schrieb:


> Leute die aktuell normalmodes in Wow mit Bosstimern nicht hinkriegen werden in Rift genauso scheitern.



Ich habe ein wenig das Gefühl, dass du vom aktuellen WoW-Content keine Ahnung hast 
Nefarian als schwersten Normalmode haben >80% der Gilden und vermutlich >90% der Spieler nicht down. Mit Boss-Timern.
Wenn Rift auf dem gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad sein wird, alleridngs ohne Hilf-Tools, wird es ganz schnell Geweine geben


----------



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele aktuell den Endcontent von WoW Lari. WoW Endcontent ist von den Designern so gestaltet, dass er ohne Addons zumindest für Heiler nicht machbar ist (das Blizzard eigene Raidinterface ist immer noch nicht konkurrenzfähig). Das hat Blizz aber schon vor ner Weile zugegeben. 

Sie meinten sie sparten so viel Entwicklungszeiten wenn die Community eh praxisnähere und elegantere Lösungen über Addons anbietet. Die allerbesten Ideen werden dann von Blizzard irgendwann ins Standardinterface integriert. 

Wenn ein Entwickler keine Addons zulässt (also vorläufig wie bei Rift) dann müssen sie entweder die Bosse massivst einfacher machen damit sie spielbar bleiben oder sie müssen ein sehr sehr flexibles und herrausragend gutes Standardinterface bauen das es mit aktuellen Addonlösungen von WoW aufnehmen kann. 

Es ist eher wahrscheinlich, dass die Bossmechaniken einfach durch Emotes und optische Voranzeigen (Flecken am Boden, Lichteffekte etc.) sich ankündigen. Letzteres finde ich eh schöner als ein doofer 4 Sekunden Castbalken der mir sagt wann der Boss AE dmg macht wie Nef alle 10%.


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. Februar 2011)

Hmm, wie sieht es eigentlich bei Rift mit AddOns oder Interface-Modding aus?

Gibt es da was offizielles, ist geplant oder nicht, unterstützt,gewünscht oder verboten?

Weil wenn möglich - wird es sehr rasch WoW entsprechendes geben....

Und wie die Schwierigkeit bei Rift-Raids aussieht bleibt auch abzuwarten.....so wie ich es verstanden habe wurden die 10er Raids gestrichen weil nicht so gut ausbalancierbar.

Was ich mir auch vorstellen kann bei dem Klassensystem - so toll die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten auch sind, bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das in einem Raid auswirkt.

Das mit jeder beliebigen Klassen/Seelen-Kombination machbar zu machen halte ich für schwer bis unmöglich - also was kann man tun? 

Beste Möglichkeit wäre die Encounter so zu designen, dass zB durch Movement oder richtigen Fähigkeiteneinsatz es egal ist wie lange es zB dauert bis man nen Boss down bekommt (also keinen Berserker-Modus nach x minuten) - es also wirklich nur auf Können und weniger aufs Gear und optimale Skillung ankommt. Aber es wurde tw. ja schon angekündigt (zumindest liest es sich so), dass es eben sehr wohl aufs Gear ankommt,
das man sich erst erarbeiten muss - insofern klingt es für mich wie eh und je: best. (Gear-)Anforderungen an Tank,Heal und DD und somit aber wohl auch opt. Skillung für spezielle Rollen (zumindest mal Tank + Heal).

Das würde irgendwie einen Teil des speziellen von Rift nehmen - die riesigen Möglichkeiten bei Klassen-/Skillung-Wahl.....


Oder man macht Encounter entsprechend einfach....


Aber sehen mir mal was daraus wird...


----------



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

Addons und Interface Modding gibts zum Launch nicht, die Entwickler meinten aber, sie würden sowas später erlauben - ohne genaue Terminangabe.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. Februar 2011)

Wollen wir nicht erstmal die OB spielen bevor wir über fehlendes Endgame sprechen, welches noch niemand von euch gesehen hat.

Man habt ihr manchmal Probleme :-)

Wie sieht es damit aus....einfach mal drauf los spielen, dass ist doch ein toller Einfall oder? Mal ein Spiel entdecken und nicht schon vorher meckern.

Es gibt Inis, Raids, Rift Raids, PVP usw. Schaut es euch doch einfach an.

Wenn ich merke dass ich mich nach 3-6- Monaten langweile, dann ist eben Schluß mit Rift. Sollte ich in den Monaten Spaß gehabt haben, hat es sich doch gelohnt. Man muß auch nicht jedes Spiel 6 Jahre spielen ;-)


----------



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

Mikehoof, wenn Du mein Eingangsposting gelesen hättest wüsstest Du, dass ich diese "tolle Idee" bereits bei diversen anderen MMOs hatte und dann wegen mangelnden oder mangelhaften Endcontent dort weg bin.
Ich befürchte halt, dass es wieder so kommt - den Freimonat den man hat großer Spass (das boten viele Titel) und dann ist man maxlevel oder kurz davor und das große Gähnen geht los. Aktuell erwarte ich leider Letzteres. Dann hatte ich für 49 Euro einen Monat Spielspass - ist ordentliche Preis/Leistung aber ein MMO sollte normal für länger ausgelegt sein.


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2011)

Dann überschätzt du aber den normalen Spieler gewaltig.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. Februar 2011)

Kryos schrieb:


> Mikehoof, wenn Du mein Eingangsposting gelesen hättest wüsstest Du, dass ich diese "tolle Idee" bereits bei diversen anderen MMOs hatte und dann wegen mangelnden oder mangelhaften Endcontent dort weg bin.
> Ich befürchte halt, dass es wieder so kommt - den Freimonat den man hat großer Spass (das boten viele Titel) und dann ist man maxlevel oder kurz davor und das große Gähnen geht los. Aktuell erwarte ich leider Letzteres. Dann hatte ich für 49 Euro einen Monat Spielspass - ist ordentliche Preis/Leistung aber ein MMO sollte normal für länger ausgelegt sein.



Ich habe das gelesen :-)

Meine Erfahrungen aus Warhammer und Aion sind halt, dass man auch ohne Endgame einige Monate Spaß haben kann, wenn man sich nicht zu sehr drauf fixiert.
Warhammer habe ich über ein Jahr gespielt obwohl das "Endgame" ziemlich übel war und selbst Aion hat für 3 Monate Spaß gebracht.

Ich persönlich erwarte erstmal nicht viel mehr. Wenn ich mit meinen Leuten bei einem Spiel ein halbes Jahr Spaß habe ist das doch nicht schlecht. :-)

Das ist alles was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte. Du kannst das natürlich anders sehen.


----------



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

bei einem MMO bei dem man auf ein Ziel hinarbeitet (z.B. den Endboss vom ersten Content zu besiegen) hinterlässt es halt bei mir einen bitteren Geschmack wenn es dieses Ziel nicht gibt (fehlender Content) oder kurz bevor man ankommt ein künstlicher Marathonlauf (Grind) eingebaut wird oder das Ziel superschnell erreicht ist und dann nix mehr zu tun (zu wenig Endcontent). Ein MMO ist halt kein Singleplayerspiel das man in 20 Stunden durchspielt und das wars. Jedenfalls erwarte ich mir da mehr als das.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. Februar 2011)

ich werd mal wow den Rücken kehren weil immo mag ich es einfach nicht mehr(nach fast 4 Jahren verständlich) und ich find es gut das man nicht zum Endcontent vordringen kann 

Und da man sich erstmal an das Klassensystem gewöhnen muß sollte man noch nicht an den Endcontent denken. 

Anscheinend soll das Interface sehr Benutzerfreundlich sein verschiebbare Aktionsleisten, leicht erstellbare Makros und individuell gestaltbares UI etc.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2011)

Wegen Bosse ohne Addons schaffbar: Bei HdRO ist das auch kein Thema. Die kriegen es hin und ich selbst hatte auch nie Probleme, weil ich kein Addon hatte. Man ist erst dann von Addons abhängig, wenn man sich an sie gewöhnt. Außerdem wird eh höchstwahrscheinlich parallel zur Release-Version in nem anderen Branch an dem Endgame gearbeitet. Wäre ja sonst auch ziemlich unproduktiv.


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe ja auch, dass man in Rift ohne Addons spielen kann. Ein Mouse-over-Makro für Heiler wurde ja schon im Rift-Forum vorgestellt, aber mehr (DBM und Omen) braucht es nicht


----------



## Raaandy (15. Februar 2011)

Der Endcontent wird (vermutung) hier auch eher im pve liegen heißt instanzen etc. 
pvp wirds dann denke ich auch ordentlichen geben, man munkelt ja das man früher oder später die möglichkeit haben soll durch rifts in die städte der gegnerischen fraktion kommen soll  

rift wird aber das steht fest so gut wie seine community werden, wenn wir nach einem bescheurten ini tool schreien und wieder 5 stumme soldaten iner gruppen haben wollen wie in schneesturms spiel dann bekommen wir das und rift geht och kaputt.

rift wird/ist was die community draus macht. 

und was sie im endgame für überraschungen für uns haben weiß keiner


----------



## RedPaprika (15. Februar 2011)

Bitte bitte kein DMG meter 
Dann fange ich sofort an =)
WoW ist des einzige MMO wo man nur an seiner DPS etc. beurteilt wird =)
Wenn man mal mitheilt etc ....ach ihr kennts ja
Hoffe Rift wird gut


----------



## Lintflas (15. Februar 2011)

Macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd Leute. Das Spiel hat bereits jetzt schon mehr sogenannten Endcontent als so manches andere große MMO zu Beginn hatte.
Trion wird das Kind schon schaukeln, also gaaaaanz ruhig bleiben und die Füße stillhalten.


----------



## kNubbe2k (15. Februar 2011)

Îhr solltet general alle erstmal das Spiel anspielen, bevor irgendwelche Vermutung oder Gerüchte eure Meinung zum Spiel versauern lassen...




Ich kenn den End-Content und es sind zur Zeit wirklich nur 5 Raid Bosse verfügbar. Der ehemaliger 10er Raid wird überarbeitet und zu einem 20er Raid umfunktioniert. Die einzigen 10er "Raids" die es nocht gibt, sind die Raid Rifts (Wenn du eine Stamm Gruppe hast, oder in einer Gilde bist, kannst du jedes Rift in ein Raid Rift umwandeln.). Aber sobald ihr erstmal 50 seit, seid ihr garnicht in der Lage Raiden zu gehen! Ihr müsst erstmal die Expert Instanzen "abfarmen" (Wie in WoW Marken sammeln und HC Gear farmen). Diese Expert Instanzen sind auch wieder unterteilt in verschwiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen. Expert+ und Expert++... Schaden und HP der Mobs ist fast doppelt so hoch! Und erst wenn man dann das nötige Gear hat, kann man überhaupt Raiden gehen und glaub mir, die werden nicht ohne sein!







LG


----------



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Bitte bitte kein DMG meter
> Dann fange ich sofort an =)
> WoW ist des einzige MMO wo man nur an seiner DPS etc. beurteilt wird =)
> Wenn man mal mitheilt etc ....ach ihr kennts ja
> Hoffe Rift wird gut



Gibt bereits DPS Meter - die laufen einfach als Java Script im Hintergrund:
http://www.riftjunkies.com/combat-parser/

Und ja ich werde sowas benutzen weil ich wissen will ob Speccung A mehr dmg macht oder Speccung B und ob ich in Tankspec A mehr oder weniger dmg kriege/absorbiere etc.


----------



## kNubbe2k (15. Februar 2011)

Ja den DMG Meter wird man niemals los  Aber so verkehrt ist er auch nicht, in RIFT sind die Bosse sowieso eher Heal lastig und da es kommt nicht wirklich darauf an ob du jetzt 500dps machst oder 550...  nur wenn du nur 200-300dps machst, weisst du bescheid und kannst was an deiner skillung ändern, aber sonst denke ich nicht das in Rift das geweine los gehen wird. Es hängt auch viel von der Community des Spiel ab...

In WAR, Aion und in AoC wurdest du mitgenommen, sobald man nur ein paar epics hatte oder man weiss das du deine Klasse spielen kannst... und nicht wie in WoW, "was nur ein gearscore von 6000, du kommst nicht mit  obwohl die ini mit nem GS von 5000 legbar war " (Lichking)^^




achjaa


----------



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

Auch Heiler verwenden DMG Meter weil die DMG meter haben natürlich auch ne heal-per second/overheal/effective heal etc. Sektion.
Zudem ist es gerade in Heroics interessant zu wissen ob zwei DDler nur die Hälfte oder weniger dps machen als nötig um den Boss zu töten. 
Nur stinkfaule Spieler wollen sowas verhindern weil sie halb afk durch Instanzen gezogen werden wollen. Wer was anderes behauptet lügt sich doch in die Tasche.
Interessierte DDler wollen wissen ob sie gute oder schlechte dps fahren wie sie sich verbessern können und optimieren. 

Wem das egal ist, dem ist halt auch egal wie weit man in einer Instanz kommt und ob wegen der eigenen Unfähigkeit man die Gruppe wiped weil die Heiler oom sind und der Boss immernoch steht 
(ein Problem das man übrigens auch schon in Classic WoW ohne DPS Meter und Addons in Molten Core hatte - aus dem Grund wurden sie dann von Spielern geschrieben)

PS: Und komm mir ned mit Gearscore und dem anderen casual crap - wer ernsthaft was erreichen will spielt eh nur in einer Gilde und nicht mit nem bunt gewürfelten Haufen von denen die hälfte kaum ohne fremde Hilfe geradeaus gehen kann. Es geht mir um Endgame und Endgameoptimierung der eigenen Figur. Das man beim Leveln ne Trullischnullispeccung haben kann und den Trash draussen auch so legen kann ist mir mal völlig wurscht.


----------



## kNubbe2k (15. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele kein WoW mehr  und habe es nur aus langeweile gespielt, weil nichts besseres auf dem Markt war... und mir dort eine Gilde zu suchen war mir zu dumm  Egal, du hast schon Recht Kyros und ich stimme dir da zu, aber in RIFT gibt es, soviel ich weiss, noch keinen Enrage Timer... Wie es bei den Raidbossen aussieht, kann ich nicht verraten, aber stinkfaule Spieler haben in RIFT Raids und Expert Instanzen auch nichts zu suchen. Jeder Spieler MUSS seine Klassen +alle Seelen beherrschen können. Tut er dies nicht, wirds ein Wipe


----------



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

Du brauchst keine Enragetimer wenn die Heiler nicht endlos Mana haben - im guten alten Molten Core damals gabs auch keine Enragetimer. Der Wipe kam exakt dann wenn die Tankheiler oom waren und deswegen der Tank mangels Heilung starb. Hat man in Rift endlos Ressourcen (also endlos Mana?) und kann so quasi endlos lange Bosskämpfe haben? Dann reicht ein Tank und ein Heiler und viel Zeit und man macht mit zwei Leuten die Heroics (was manche WoWler ja mit altem Content gerne mal machen).


----------



## Deadwool (16. Februar 2011)

Ein paar Infos aus dem englischen Podcast mit einem Entwickler vor 2 Tagen zum Thema Endgame und Raid:

5er:
Dass es 2 Expert Dungeons pro Ini geben wird, wurde ja bereits angesprochen. Die Expert Dungeons sind wichtig um sich für die Raids auszurüsten und es soll eine ganze Weile dauern bis man die Raids angehen kann. Die 5er Dungeon sind für ein klassisches Setup gedacht: 1 Tank, 1 Heiler und 3 DDs. Es wird aber davon ausgegangen dass man DD Klassen dabei hat die mitheilen können. Es war von eineinhalb Heilern die Rede. Zeitlicher Aufwand für eine eingespielte Gruppe: ca 1 Stunde pro Ini. In internen Tests mit Questequipment soll es allerdings länger gedauert haben.

Raids:
Zum Release wird es eine 20 Mann Raid Instanz namens "Greenscale" geben mit 5 Bossen. Innerhalb 60 Tage kommt eine weitere Raidinstanz der selben Stufe (Tier) dazu, und kurz darauf eine dritte, welche aber bereits für die nächste Stufe gedacht ist. Zudem soll es noch weitere Instanzen geben später. Sie wollen andere 10er Instanzen als 20er Raidinstanzen machen, weil sie lieber neuen Content machen als die Spieler mit x Versionen der selben Raidini zu langweilen. Aus dem selben Grund wird es möglicherweise keine Hardmodes geben. Wobei das Thema noch nicht ganz vom Tisch ist. 

Es wird IDs geben wie bei WoW. Normale Instanzen haben keine, Expert 1 Tag, kleine Raids 3 Tage, grosse Raids 1 Woche


----------



## Fedaykin (16. Februar 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich eigentlich mag ich selber keine WoW vergliche aber zu Classic gab es auch gute 6 Monata nur eine einzige Raid Instanz



Und warum magst du diese Vergleiche nicht? Richtig, weil du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst.

Ich mag Rift, finde es ansprechend und werde es wahrscheinlich auch spielen.

Aber verflixt noch eins.

Ihr vergleicht immer ein neues MMO mit der Classic-Version von WoW. Entschuldigt bitte meine Ausdrucksweise, aber wie doof muss man sein. Der neue BMW 5er wird ja auch nicht an der ersten Mercedes E-Klasse, welche jemals gebaut wurde, gemessen.

WoW hat sich weiterentwickelt und stetig verbessert, Fehler erkannt und ausgemerzt. Ein Entwicklerteam, welches die gleichen Fehler wie Blizz mit dem Classic-WoW macht, gehört erschlagen. Warum? Weil Blizz mit seinem erfolgreichen WoW durchaus gezeigt hat wo der Puls der Zeit tickt, und was man machen muss, um Spieler dauerhaft an sich zu binden. Viele Entwickler haben das in der Vergangenheit nicht getan. Die Fans dieser neuen MMOs haben dies immer mit einem hinrissigen Vergleich zu Classic-WoW als nichtig abgetan. Und wo stehen diese MMOs heute? Bei u.a. rund 30k Spielern weltweit. Super.


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Februar 2011)

Also ich erwarte mir keinen mega riesen end content am anfang, Was ich mir erwarte das es überhaupt einen gibt und man dann net doof rumsteht, und dann dieser ewige wow vergleich ich kanns nimmer hören 

Rift ist kein 2tes wow wer das net kappiert lässt am besten wirklich die finger von rift.

Und meiner persönlichen meinung nach werden hc spielr aus wow wegen rift eher nicht abziehen, das ist meiner meinung nach auch net so die zielgruppe die rift am anfang haben will, sie wollen eher die gelegenheitsspieler von wow ansprechen und neue spieler anwerben!!
Und was ich bisher in der open beta erlebe lässt mich erahnen sollte es so weitergehen und das endcontent passen, wird rift net gleich wow angreifer werden aber ich denke sie könnten mit der zeit sehr wohl an wow rankommen!!


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Februar 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> ....
> . Und wo stehen diese MMOs heute? Bei u.a. rund 30k Spielern weltweit. Super.



Es mag dir seltsam vorkommen, aber ein erfolgreiches MMO braucht keine 12mio Spieler. Solange ein Spiel für die Entwickler rentabel ist, ist es auch erfolgreich. WoW mag vieles verbessert haben, was heute zurecht Standard in allen MMOs ist, allerdings hat es auch viele Features bekommen bzw schon immer gehabt, die genug Leuten den Spielspaß verdorben haben, so dass sie sich nach einer Alternative umschauen. Diese Alternativen sind im Vergleich mit WoW zwar nur Zwerge, trotzdem erfolgreich genug, damit die Entwickler nicht verhungern.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass keine Firma, die ein neues MMO auf den Markt bringt, mehr als 1Mio Spieler einkalkuliert, vielmehr wird es wohl so ausschauen, dass ein Kundenstamm von 200K für ein halbes Jahr reicht, damit die Entwicklungskosten gedeckt sind.


----------



## Deadwool (16. Februar 2011)

Mann, könnt ihr wenigstens einen Thread von diesen allgemeinen WoW - RIFT Vergleichen verschonen ? In diesem gehts nicht um Spielerzahlen sondern um das Endgame!


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Rift ist kein 2tes wow wer das net kappiert lässt am besten wirklich die finger von rift.
> ...
> sie wollen eher die gelegenheitsspieler von wow ansprechen und neue spieler anwerben!!



Rift ist kein 2. WoW aber sie wollen Spieler von WoW abwerben? Das ist ein Widerspruch.
Und außerdem ist das Endgame von Rift zu 3/4 identisch mit dem von WoW.
Instanzen, "heroische Instanzen", Raids. Dazu kommen dann eben noch Raid-Risse.

Eine klare Ähnlichkeit zu WoW ist nicht zu verleugnen. Aber das Spiel ähnelt auch irgendwie allem  Direkt am Anfang dachte ich, ich spiele Warhammer Online 2.0 ohne RvR. Wenn ich bei den Instanzen ankomme, werde ich wohl an WoW erinnert werden. Das kann durchaus so weitergehen, denn bisher gefällt, was ich so sehe.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> man munkelt ja das man früher oder später die möglichkeit haben soll durch rifts in die städte der gegnerischen fraktion kommen soll



Das ist Müll! Man soll also durch einen Riss, wo die Armee des jeweiligen Drachens gerade zur Invasion losstürmen will, durch. Falls man erfolgreich durchkommt, hockt man erstmal in dieser Welt fest, da man selbst keine Risse erzeugen kann, sondern nur manuell Spalten öffnen kann. Du müsstest also warten, bis jener Drache eine Invasion auf die Hauptstadt plant und das groß verkündet, so dass die Raidgruppe auch weiß, welcher Riss es sein wird. Dann müsstest du es irgendwie schaffen durch zu kommen nur um zu sehen, dass mindestens 1 Raid der gegnerischen Fraktion dort aufwartet, weil sie sowieso den Riss schließen wollten. Ist der auch früh genug geschlossen ist die Hälfte des Städteraids in der fremden Ebene gefangen.


----------



## Drakhgard (16. Februar 2011)

Also ich werde im Endgame erstmal Expert Dungeons gehen, PvP betreiber (Ränge erspielen) und ab und an (hoffentlich mit kompetenten Leuten) einen 20er Raid gehen. Zwischendurch natürlich auch Elite-Risse auf lvl 50 kloppen, soll ja auch gut Loot geben und ist bestimmt unterhaltsam, wenn mal wieder ein Zonen-Event plötzlich startet.

PS: @ Schrottinator: Vor einiger Zeit meinten die Entwickler mal, dass man später (wahrscheinlich mit einem Content Patch oder AddOn) in die Risse reingehen kann, um auf den Ebenen dort die Gegner zu bekämpfen [-> siehe Oblivion] UND dass man die Risse als Reisemöglichkeiten verwenden kann.


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Rift ist kein 2. WoW aber sie wollen Spieler von WoW abwerben? Das ist ein Widerspruch.
> Und außerdem ist das Endgame von Rift zu 3/4 identisch mit dem von WoW.
> Instanzen, "heroische Instanzen", Raids. Dazu kommen dann eben noch Raid-Risse.
> 
> Eine klare Ähnlichkeit zu WoW ist nicht zu verleugnen. Aber das Spiel ähnelt auch irgendwie allem  Direkt am Anfang dachte ich, ich spiele Warhammer Online 2.0 ohne RvR. Wenn ich bei den Instanzen ankomme, werde ich wohl an WoW erinnert werden. Das kann durchaus so weitergehen, denn bisher gefällt, was ich so sehe.




Öhm lari,
Wenn man die möglichkeit hat, spielern von anderen spielen zu ködern istd as normal in diesem geschäft, eine inze habe ich leider noch net besucht, bin noch zu low!

Ich wollte mit wow 2 nur aussagen das es keins ist was genauso ist d.h wenn jetzt jemand z.b umsteigt weil er denkt es sei alles 1 zu 1 solle ers lieber lassen weil er wird auf dauer enttäuscht sein und das kundtun und die dikusionen sind teilweise jetzt schon mühlsellig und man muss sie dann net wieder haben!

ansonsten gebe ich dir recht.



lg


----------



## La Saint (16. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Raaandy, on 15 February 2011 - 17:02, said:
> man munkelt ja das man früher oder später die möglichkeit haben soll durch rifts in die städte der gegnerischen fraktion kommen soll
> Das ist Müll! Man soll also durch einen Riss, wo die Armee des jeweiligen Drachens gerade zur Invasion losstürmen will, durch. Falls man erfolgreich durchkommt, hockt man erstmal in dieser Welt fest, da man selbst keine Risse erzeugen kann, sondern nur manuell Spalten öffnen kann. Du müsstest also warten, bis jener Drache eine Invasion auf die Hauptstadt plant und das groß verkündet, so dass die Raidgruppe auch weiß, welcher Riss es sein wird. Dann müsstest du es irgendwie schaffen durch zu kommen nur um zu sehen, dass mindestens 1 Raid der gegnerischen Fraktion dort aufwartet, weil sie sowieso den Riss schließen wollten. Ist der auch früh genug geschlossen ist die Hälfte des Städteraids in der fremden Ebene gefangen.



Na, dann will ich mal erzählen, wie dieser Müll bei Aion funktioniert, denn auch dort gibt es Rifts. Es ist ja nicht so, das Trion etwas neues erfunden hätte.

Rifts verbinden zwei Regionen gleichen Levels der Fraktionen miteinander (In die man anders auch nicht kommen kann, weder über den Land-, noch Wasser- noch über den Luftweg. Noch nicht mal durch den Weltraum). Nennen wir diese Regionen der Einfachheit halber A und B. 

In Region A gibt es 6 Spawnstellen an denen ein Riss-Eintritt entstehen kann, und in Region B die gleiche Anzahl Spawnstellen, an denen ein Riss-Austritt erscheint. Umgekehrt gilt das gleiche. Diese Spawnstellen sind in der Regel mitten in der Pampa. Wenn jetzt ein Riss entsteht, dann hat er eine zufällige Eintrittstelle und eine zufällige Austrittstelle. Also keiner weiss erstmal, wo er rein muß und wo er genau rauskommt. Im globalen Chat erscheint nur eine Meldung: In Region A ist ein Riss nach B entstanden. Und beim Gegner in Region B die Meldung: es ist ein Riss entstanden, gleich kommen Leute aus A. Solange die Leute in B aber nicht wissen, wo dieser Rissaustritt ist, können sie dort auch nicht campen.

Jeder Riss hat eine Verweildauer, meistens unter einer Stunde, ein Maxlevel für die Chars, die durchkönnen, und eine Mengenbegrenzung, die zwischen 30 und 50 Chars schwankt. Daraus folgt, Fraktion A kann nicht komplett mit 2000 Mann durch den Riss gehen und die andere Welt übernehmen. Aber sie kann mit einem gut organisierten 50 Mann-Raid durch den Riss und im gegnerischen Gebiet eine Menge Unheil anrichten. Bei Bedarf sogar eine Provinzhauptstadt übernehmen. Auch wenn das nicht wirklich Sinn macht.

Nach Hause kommt man übrigens immer. Entweder durch "Portstein" oder durch Tod, denn nur in seiner Heimat ist man seelengebunden. Es gibt jedoch tragbare temporäre Bindungssteine zu kaufen, mit denen man ein paar Mal auch im Feindesland sterben kann. Und man kann natürlich von Kleris an der Front wiederbelebt werden. Was man aber nicht kann, ist durch den Riss zurück, durch den man gekommen ist. Risse sind halt Einbahnstraßen. Andererseits gibt es aber auch keine Aufhaltsbeschränkung im Feindesland. Wenn man einmal drüben ist, dann kann man auch bleiben solange wie man will. Oder solange man überlebt ^^. Denn nichts macht im Chat mehr Spass, als die Meldung das ein paar Ausländer im Land sind und man an einer Fuchsjagd teilnehmen kann.

Was spricht jetzt dagegen, das Trion bei Rift nicht die gleichen riftigen Rifts einbaut, mit denen ein Riften zwischen den Fraktion möglich ist? Wie man sowas sinnvoll technisch realisiert haben andere Games ja schon vorgemacht.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Was spricht jetzt dagegen, das Trion bei Rift nicht die gleichen riftigen Rifts einbaut, mit denen ein Riften zwischen den Fraktion möglich ist? Wie man sowas sinnvoll technisch realisiert haben andere Games ja schon vorgemacht.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Das gleiche, was auch bei Aion für Unmut gesorgt und eine massive Änderung der Mechanik herbeigeführt hat: Edeltwinks.
In Aion gab es Level 30 Spieler, die dir dort levelnde Spieler regelrecht zerfetzt haben. Selbst als 50er mit schlechtem Equip musstest du aufpassen.

Und die würde es wohl auch in Rift geben. Wenn PvP, dann bitte nicht in Lvelzonen, das zieht Ganker an wie Scheisse fliegen.


----------



## La Saint (16. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Das gleiche, was auch bei Aion für Unmut gesorgt und eine massive Änderung der Mechanik herbeigeführt hat: Edeltwinks.
> In Aion gab es Level 30 Spieler, die dir dort levelnde Spieler regelrecht zerfetzt haben. Selbst als 50er mit schlechtem Equip musstest du aufpassen.
> Und die würde es wohl auch in Rift geben. Wenn PvP, dann bitte nicht in Lvelzonen, das zieht Ganker an wie Scheisse fliegen.


Das halte ich für eine dramaturgische Übertreibung ^^. 

Ganken ist jetzt kein alleiniges Aion-Problem und hat auch nichts mit Riften zu tun. Das ist ein allgemeines Open-Pvp-Problem. Das ein gut equipter Lvl25-Schurke mit PvP-Erfahrungen das Schlingendorntal (lvl 30-40) leerfegt, ist auch bei WoW Alltag.

Wo Blizzard dem Ganzen noch gelassen gegenübersteht und auf Selbstregulierung setzt, da hatte NCSoft bei Aion den Quengeleien der Beckenrandschwimmer nachgegeben und die angreifende Fraktion pauschal mit einem Debuff versehen. Der Homeland-Fraktion wurde damit ein dicker Vorteil verschafft und damit die Balance und das Open-PvP zerstört. Anschließend konnte man kaum mehr eine der vielen Quests im Feindesland machen, denn sobald man entdeckt wurde war man auch tot.

Gottseidank hat NCSoft den Fehler eingesehen und den Debuff nach einer Testphase wieder ordentlich abgeschwächt. Ich weiß nicht, was bei der letzten offiziellen Umfrage rausgekommen ist, aber zur Zeit ist Riften wieder normaler Spielealltag. Außerdem sehe ich in solchen Aktionen keinen Sinn. Wenn ein Ganker keinen mehr allein umhauen kann, dann bringt er halt seinen Kumpel mit.

Entweder bin ich auf einem PvP-Server, dann muß ich auch damit rechnen außerhalb des Startgebietes und der Städte jederzeit umgehauen zu werden, oder ich spiele auf einem PvE-Server. Genau dafür gibt es die Unterscheidung zwischen PvP und PvE. Denn PvP außerhalb von Duellen, Arenen und BGs ist niemals fair.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Hellbabe (16. Februar 2011)

Das halte ich für eine dramaturgische Übertreibung ^^. 

Ganken ist jetzt kein alleiniges Aion-Problem und hat auch nichts mit Riften zu tun. Das ist ein allgemeines Open-Pvp-Problem. Das ein gut equipter Lvl25-Schurke mit PvP-Erfahrungen das Schlingendorntal (lvl 30-40) leerfegt, ist auch bei WoW Alltag.

 Außerdem sehe ich in solchen Aktionen keinen Sinn. Wenn ein Ganker keinen mehr allein umhauen kann, dann bringt er halt seinen Kumpel mit.

Entweder bin ich auf einem PvP-Server, dann muß ich auch damit rechnen außerhalb des Startgebietes und der Städte jederzeit umgehauen zu werden, oder ich spiele auf einem PvE-Server. Genau dafür gibt es die Unterscheidung zwischen PvP und PvE. Denn PvP außerhalb von Duellen, Arenen und BGs ist niemals fair.

Da muss ich dir teilweise rechtgeben. Nur hat Aion (zumindest wo ich noch gespielt hatte) den tollen Effekt, daß die 24/7 Edeltwinkschleicher, selbst mit ner 20er grp gleichen Lvl. nicht downbekommen hast, da dank der Boni der Goldenen PvP Sachen der Schaden um 20% erhöht wurde bei denen, und gleichzeitig noch die 20% weniger Schaden bekommen hatten. Wer nun dabei sich nach Sinn und Zweck fragt und meint, das wäre in Ordnung, muss echt einen an der Waffel haben. Naja ich hoffe daß PvP wird hier lustig, da alleine schon die Vielfalt der Skillungen keinen Imbasuperduper24/7ichhaueuchwech Kerl spielen kann. Und iwie finde ich mich in Warhammer 2 wieder vom Feeling. Hoffe das der Endkontent gut wird, dann hab ich wenigstens ma wieder nen Game, wo ich lange beibleiben kann. (EvE mal ausgenommen^^)


----------



## Freakypriest (16. Februar 2011)

Wie bei WoW muss man PvP einschalten in low Gebieten damit man überhaupt angegriffen werden kann. (Auch auf PvP Servern)


----------



## Grushdak (16. Februar 2011)

Rift hat noch nicht mal begonnen und Ihr redet schon von Endgame? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man man

Wenn das jetzt schon so anfängt, kann man sich nur wünschen,
daß gewisse Spieler sehr sehr schnell die Lust an Rift verlieren und wieder verschwinden.

ps. 
Viele Spiele haben Ähnlichkeiten mit anderen Spielen -
diese wiederum mit anderen Spielen und noch anderen Spielen,
dessen Herkunft oder sogar deren Existenz gar nicht mehr bzw erst bekannt ist. 

Die Grafik von Rift finde ich bisher recht beeindruckend.


greetz


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Rift hat noch nicht mal begonnen und Ihr redet schon von Endgame?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da ich und viele andere auch den Hauptteil der Spielzeit im Endgame versenken bzw. auf der maximalen Charakterstufe ist es doch berechtigt darüber zu diskutieren, was geboten wird.


----------



## Twikeus (16. Februar 2011)

Diskutiert das mal im ofizellen Forum und nicht auf einer WoW Fan Page


----------



## Twikeus (16. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Na, dann will ich mal erzählen, wie dieser Müll bei Aion funktioniert, denn auch dort gibt es Rifts. Es ist ja nicht so, das Trion etwas neues erfunden hätte.
> 
> Rifts verbinden zwei Regionen gleichen Levels der Fraktionen miteinander (In die man anders auch nicht kommen kann, weder über den Land-, noch Wasser- noch über den Luftweg. Noch nicht mal durch den Weltraum). Nennen wir diese Regionen der Einfachheit halber A und B.
> 
> ...




This is not Aion.....und die RIFTs haben nichts mit den Rissen in Aion gemeinsam....


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. Februar 2011)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> ....da alleine schon die Vielfalt der Skillungen keinen Imbasuperduper24/7ichhaueuchwech Kerl spielen kann.





hmmm, das wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Ich finde es schwer bis unmöglich alle Varianten so zu balancen, dass alle gleichgut sind. Haben die Devs doch auch shcon gesagt, dass sie das gar nicht versuchen.

Aber was heisst das im Umkehrschluss?  Das früher oder später (eher früher) sich "schlaue" Köpfe hinsetzen und Theorycraften und eben genau die SuperDuper-Skillung rausfinden.

Sei es Overall (DD,Tank,Heiler), oder halt pro Hauptklasse....


Was passiert dann? Viele werden genau das spielen - macht irgendwie das Konzept kaputt dann.


Früher später werden dann die Schreie laut, die und die Skillung ist zu OP oder zu schwach und dann kommt das tweaken vom Entwickler.....und das seh ich dann als problematisch.


Aber mal sehen und Daumendrücken....


----------



## Grushdak (16. Februar 2011)

Twikeus schrieb:


> Diskutiert das mal im ofizellen Forum und nicht auf einer WoW Fan Page


Wir sind hier in einem eigens für Rift eingerichtetem Forenbereich.
Wenn Dir die Riftdiskussion nicht passt -
dann geh doch bitte wieder in den WoW-Bereich, um über WoW zu diskutieren! 

Danke


----------



## Kryos (16. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> hmmm, das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Früher später werden dann die Schreie laut, die und die Skillung ist zu OP oder zu schwach und dann kommt das tweaken vom Entwickler.....und das seh ich dann als problematisch.
> Aber mal sehen und Daumendrücken....



Ist dann halt das FOTM (flavour of the month - Geschmacksrichtung des Monats) Prinzip das früher einige MMO mit vielen Klassen hatten. Die Leute wechseln dann die Chars wie die Unterhosen immer grad die Imba Klasse. Dadurch hat man immer was zu tun und die Entwickler nerfen halt die Imbaklasse und buffen die Loserklasse. Monat drauf das Spielchen wieder umgekehrt...


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Februar 2011)

Eben, und bei der Menge an Kombinationen könnte das problematisch werden.


----------



## Monstermarkus (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich lese, dass Raids mal wieder der Endgameinhalt werden soll, kann man schon jetzt aufhören zu spielen, bevor man angefangen hat.

Hat man aus WoW nicht gelernt das Raids kein Inhalt darstellen, sondern nur eine weitere Jagd auf Items ist, die einfach nur übelst verkompliziert ist und die Com im Spiel dann das Ganze noch weiter künstlich erschwert, wobei man paradoxerweise versucht es zu vereinfachen durch Mindestwerte und Add Ons und bla?

Wie hat man das geschafft, dass die Leute sich solche Inhalte auch noch wünschen, oder sind es eben die Leute, die damit gross geworden sind und nur diesen "Inhalt" kennen?
Es ist ja nicht so, dass Raids generell nicht vorhanden sein sollten, aber doch nicht als DER Endgameinhalt, um der sich dann alles drehen soll, neben PvP vielleicht nocht.

Wo ist die Entwicklung ausserhalb von Items und Zwängen, also Die, die das ganze von 1-maximallvl eben Spaß machen lässt und zieht?
Sowas sollte im Endgame einfach weiter ausgebaut werden und nicht dann einfach auf die Bremse getreten und nun darfst du dich foltern und allenmöglichen Zwängen untergeben,*Kopfschüttel*

Lustiger Weise verstehen es die Leute nicht mal mehr. Am Ende hassen sie das, was das Spiel ausmacht und wollen am besten nen Stufe x Char fertig um losraiden zu können, also da braucht man auch gar nicht erst so ein Spiel spielen und kann praktisch gleich ein reines Raidspiel rausbringen, eine Raidini an die nächste gepappt, viel Spaß damit.

Gruss


----------



## Evereve (17. Februar 2011)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese, dass Raids mal wieder der Endgameinhalt werden soll, kann man schon jetzt aufhören zu spielen, bevor man angefangen hat.
> 
> Hat man aus WoW nicht gelernt das Raids kein Inhalt darstellen, sondern nur eine weitere Jagd auf Items ist, die einfach nur übelst verkompliziert ist und die Com im Spiel dann das Ganze noch weiter künstlich erschwert, wobei man paradoxerweise versucht es zu vereinfachen durch Mindestwerte und Add Ons und bla?



Warum sollte man das lernen? Das ist deine persönliche Meinung und keine Tatsache. Ich raide seit Classic und sehe darin meine Hauptbeschäftigung. Es macht einfach Spaß, mit Gildenfreunden loszuziehen, sich an manchen Bossen/Hardmodes fast die Zähne auszubeissen und dann gemeinsam ein Ziel zu erreichen. Items sind dabei ein Mittel zum Zweck und nicht der Antrieb. Deiner Logik nach müsste man dann auch den PVPlern vorwerfen, sie gehen nur wegen der Items in die Arena. Genauso wie den Leuten, die Ruf bei Fraktionen pushen um sich dann einen schönen Ring zu holen usw usw. 
Für mich persönlich ist es bei einem MMO auch wichtig zu wissen, dass es auf max Lvl noch weitergeht. Denn ich möchte anschließend etwas zu tun haben und nicht den nächsten Char anfangen "müssen" um überhaupt einen Grund zum Einloggen zu haben.


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Februar 2011)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Hat man aus WoW nicht gelernt das Raids kein Inhalt darstellen, sondern nur eine weitere Jagd auf Items ist, die einfach nur übelst verkompliziert ist und die Com im Spiel dann das Ganze noch weiter künstlich erschwert, wobei man paradoxerweise versucht es zu vereinfachen durch Mindestwerte und Add Ons und bla?
> 
> Wie hat man das geschafft, dass die Leute sich solche Inhalte auch noch wünschen, oder sind es eben die Leute, die damit gross geworden sind und nur diesen "Inhalt" kennen?
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass Raids generell nicht vorhanden sein sollten, aber doch nicht als DER Endgameinhalt, um der sich dann alles drehen soll, neben PvP vielleicht nocht.





Ähmm, und was sollte deiner Meinung nach Inhalt sein?

Wenn es nicht "Itemshatz" und damit irgendwo auch Raids sind?


Questen? Das lässt sich nunmal schwer realisieren - mit 1000 Leuten die unterschiedlich oft,lang und gut spielen, wird es immer zu Hauf Leute geben die irgendwann alles gemacht haben....
sollen die Entwickler jetzt jede Woche neue Gebiete mit 100erten Qs einfügen? Bissl unrealistisch,oder?


Im Prinzip ist das ein MMORPG - Ziel in den meisten RPG-SPielen - auch Singleplayer ist es seinen Charakter zu leveln und zu verbessern (mit Gear) - gerade der Sammelreiz macht ja viele solche Spiele aus (siehe Titan-Quest,siehe Diablo,usw).


Aber damit es eben irgendwann nicht ein plötzliches Ende hat, muss man eben für entsprechend (schweren) Endcontent sorgen - Raids eben.....

Ein Ziel das anzustreben ist - auch die stärksten Bosse zu legen.....


Was sonst? Dailys zum erbrechen? Fun-Events?


----------



## Deadwool (18. Februar 2011)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Hat man aus WoW nicht gelernt das Raids kein Inhalt darstellen, sondern nur eine weitere Jagd auf Items ist, die einfach nur übelst verkompliziert ist


made my day *rofl*

Hast du mehr mit einem gemeinsamen Tanz als Endgame Inhalt gerechnet ? Ich meine, genauso gut könntest du fordern das PVP abzuschaffen - schliesslich hat man in WoW doch gesehen dass das nur Probleme beim Balancing gibt. 
Oder generell den Multiplayer Mode weglassen. Mit der Sozialkompetenz vieler WoW Spieler steht es ja auch nicht zum besten. Könnte man es offline zocken, hätte man wenigstens seine Ruhe ^^


----------



## Klos1 (18. Februar 2011)

Twikeus schrieb:


> Diskutiert das mal im ofizellen Forum und nicht auf einer WoW Fan Page



Und warum nicht? Wenn Buffed nicht wollte, dass hier jemand über Rift diskutiert, dann hätten sie keinen Bereich dafür gemacht, du Genie.


----------



## Krantoss (19. Februar 2011)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese, dass Raids mal wieder der Endgameinhalt werden soll, kann man schon jetzt aufhören zu spielen, bevor man angefangen hat.
> 
> Hat man aus WoW nicht gelernt das Raids kein Inhalt darstellen, sondern nur eine weitere Jagd auf Items ist, die einfach nur übelst verkompliziert ist und die Com im Spiel dann das Ganze noch weiter künstlich erschwert, wobei man paradoxerweise versucht es zu vereinfachen durch Mindestwerte und Add Ons und bla?
> 
> ...



Sehe ich nicht so. Archievements sind kein Content in meinen Augen. 
Wenn du Raids als Itemjagd an siehst, ist das deine Meinung. Für mich zählt in Raids das Zusammenspiel und der Erfolg den man zusammen angestrebt hat um Boss XY umzuhauen, auch wenn es noch so lange gedauert hat. 
Neben Raids hätte ich auch gerne Klassenquests, SEHR LANGE Folgequests, Epische Quests. 
Rift hat Epische Quests... Klassenquests... (sofern man die wo man die anderen Seelen bekommen kann als Klassenquests ansehen kann)... Folgequests auch aber nicht in dem Ausmaß wie ich es mir Vorstelle  EQ2 *gg*


----------



## myxir21 (19. Februar 2011)

Bin lvl 42 und kann noch kein Endcontent erkennen. Obwohl mir nur noch 8 Levels fehlen und ich 75% der Zonen schon gesehen habe. 

Instanzen und instanzierte Schlachtfelder machen meiner Meinung nach noch lange keinen Endcontent aus. 

Ich bin gespannt was da noch kommt. Aber ich befürchte nicht sonderlich viel :/ 42 Levels wars in etwa das selbe, warum soll es also auf Stufe 50 total anders sein?

Aber ich lass mich überraschen^^ 

Und Achievements îst für mich nur die moderne Umschreibung von "grinden" und "farmen". Zwei Dinge die man im Endcontent definitiv nicht haben will.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. Februar 2011)

Achievements dauern recht lange, sind nur ganz selten nebenher zu erreichen, sind deshalb im Endgame trotz massen grauer Mobs unvermeidlich. Das hab ich die letzten beiden Tage ausprobiert. Obwohl ich z.B. um das Holzfällerlager über 2 Stunden  Runden von ca. 8 Artefaktstellen  machen konnte ist es mir nicht gelungen das Wrkzeugset oder die Ausrüstung einer Person über 4 von 6 Teilen hinaus zu bekommen.

>In der Hexenfestung Schatten... hat einer der Leute ne 12er-Tasche geworfen. 
Es kam eine FeuerInvasion. Ich hatte mir probehalber weil mit 30 5 Stufen über die anderen Gruppemitglieder mit dem angelegt und war für den OneHit. Danach haben wir auf anständige Tanks gewartet und ihn nach über 30 Minuten besiegt. Im Übrigen gab es im Dämmerwald und in der Schlucht Rifts mit ELITE-Mobs nicht nur als Endboss. Z.B. wartete ein Feuer-Rift in der Schlucht als ich hinkam mit einem einzelnen ELITE auf. Ob da noch was in der Phase war oder es welche davor gab, weiß ich nicht. Danach galt es 9 normale und 2 ELITE zu killen. Ich selbst konnte über 10 Rifts lev 25-29 schliessen und weiß jetzt, daß ich mit Element Erde deutlich weniger Probleme hab.<

Bisher merke ich auch noch nichts von Veränderungen im Spiel nach den Handlungen der Spieler. Ich mein, wenn damit die kurzzeitigen Übernahmen von Rifts oder PvP gemeint sind entspricht das eben nicht, was ich mir unter Veränderungen vorstelle. Allerdings muß ich saegn passen sich die Rifts und manche Umgebungen sehr gut dem Tagesabschnitt an.

In Dungeons war ich noch nicht. Ich rechne, daß sie genau wie die Riftphasen eine Skalierung der dort aktiven Gruppe erhält. Das hat in EQ doch gut geklappt. 
apropo, wo ist überhaupt der langjährige Lead-Designer von WoW hin. Der kam ja von EQ als Hardcore-Spieler und war ein absoluter Fan vo Dungeonraids. Ich meine, er sollte von Rift fernbleiben, weil das was er in WoW abgeliefert hat war sehr einseitig.


----------



## Deadwool (19. Februar 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Bin lvl 42 und kann noch kein Endcontent erkennen. Obwohl mir nur noch 8 Levels fehlen und ich 75% der Zonen schon gesehen habe.
> 
> Instanzen und instanzierte Schlachtfelder machen meiner Meinung nach noch lange keinen Endcontent aus.
> 
> ...



Dein erstes MMO ? was soll da zu sehen sein mit 42 ? Ein grosses leuchtendes "E" am Horizont ??
Endgame in Rift sind Level 50 Instanzen und Raids! Achievments gibt es zwar auch, aber die sehe ich wie du nicht als erstrebenswert an. Sind ja auch nur nebenbei.


----------



## DoktorElmo (19. Februar 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> *Bin lvl 42 und kann noch kein Endcontent erkennen. *



Das mag unter Umständen daran liegen, das Lvl 42 noch nicht das Endlevel ist, und du daher noch nicht im Endgame bist


----------



## Shackal (19. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Rift hat noch nicht mal begonnen und Ihr redet schon von Endgame?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die ersten Maxchars werden wohl paar age brauchen die meisten ca 2 wochen für Maxlevel und bei den Twinks wird es wesendlich schneller gehn also muss Trion schnell Addons nachinstallierenw as Trion aber auf keinen fall so schnell schaft


----------



## Deadwool (19. Februar 2011)

no shit Sherlock ? Dass die ersten nach 2 Tagen auf Max Level sind lässt sich nunmal nicht verhindern. Nur wenn es danach ginge würde heute kein einziges MMO mehr existieren. 

Aber es ist ja nicht so dass auf 50 gähnende Leere herrscht. Es stehen 10 Instanzen mit jeweils 2 aufeinander aufbauenden Hero Modes zur Verfügung in denen man sich erst mal für die Raids fit macht. Selbst wenn diese Instanzen nicht besonders schwer sein sollten (gemäss Trion sind sie nicht ohne), dauert es schon allein wegen den IDs eine ganze Weile bis man raidfertig ist. Dann gibt es ja auch noch Berufe und Ruffraktionen und Warfronts. Dazu kommt dass der erste Raid mit 5 Bossen zum Release bereits fertig sein wird und kurze Zeit später folgen zwei weitere Raidinstanzen. Ich denke nicht dass wir uns da Sorgen um fehlende Beschäftigung machen müssen. Ausser man hätte es gerne so weil man gerne trollt, gell Shackal.


----------



## myxir21 (19. Februar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Dein erstes MMO ? was soll da zu sehen sein mit 42 ? Ein grosses leuchtendes "E" am Horizont ??
> Endgame in Rift sind Level 50 Instanzen und Raids! Achievments gibt es zwar auch, aber die sehe ich wie du nicht als erstrebenswert an. Sind ja auch nur nebenbei.




Wenn ich nachrechne mein ungefähr siebtes (Seit mehr als 10 Jahren in der "Branche"

Und doch man kann es ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt schon erkennen in welche Richtung es geht. Das sieht man aber bei Rift nicht. Es gibt kein MMO bei dem sich leveln (vor allem in den höheren Bereichen) signifikant mit dem Endgame unterscheidet. Wenn ich 75 % aller Gebiete schon gesehen habe, muss schon sehr viel in den restlichen 25% verpackt sein für um das Endgame zu fördern.

Instanzierte "Möchtegerndungeons" und billige Schlachtfelder (Krieg auf 100x100 Meter) machen keinen Endcontent aus welcher über Monate hin beschäftigen wird.

Wir sind nicht mehr in Azeroth


----------



## Deadwool (19. Februar 2011)

Doch ich denke dass instanzierte Dungeons genau das tun. Die Spieler monatelang beschäftigen. Rift verfolgt diesen Kurs ganz offiziell und bietet die selbe Art von Entcontent wie jedes mir bekannte MMO das auf PVE ausgelegt ist. 

Was wäre für dich denn ein Endcontent der dich über längere Zeit beschäftigen würde ?


----------



## myxir21 (19. Februar 2011)

-Nicht instanzierte Dungeons
-Nicht instanzierte PVP Zonen
-Umfangreiches Craftingssystem
-Open PVP welches sich auf die Welt auswirkt
-PVE welches sich auf die Welt auswirkt (Risse schliessen/nicht schliessen hat zuwenige Auswirkungen)
-Umfangreiche Questreihen die nicht einfach so per sofort erledigt werden können. 

Der Endcontent vieler MMO's besteht darin gute Items zu farmen und dann ab nächstem Patch wieder durch bessere zu ersetzen. Das über Jahre. Das eliminiert nicht nur die Vielfalt, sonder auch das Crafting, welches zur Nebensache wird. In RIFT beispielsweise habe ich noch keinen Grund gefunden warum Crafting wichtig sein wird. Genauso der Grund der Artefakte die Potential hätten, aber atm nur sinnlose eintönige Beschäftigung bieten.

Ich möchte hier übrigens nicht gegen RIFT flamen. Das Spiel ist gut, ich werde es auch spielen. Nur bin ich der Meinung das extrem viel potential verschwendet wird. Dinge die eigentlich relativ einfach einzubauen wären.


----------



## Kizna (19. Februar 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Instanzierte "Möchtegerndungeons" und billige Schlachtfelder (Krieg auf 100x100 Meter) machen keinen Endcontent aus welcher über Monate hin beschäftigen wird.
> 
> Wir sind nicht mehr in Azeroth



Mich würde auch interessieren, was erwartest du persöhnlich als Endcontent? Rift hat Dungeons und Schlachtfelder. Hinzu kommen Achievements und Artefaktsammlungen, sowie einge Rätsel für Entdecker. In Planung ist das Housing. 

Was mir jetzt noch einfällen würden, wären Gildenschlachten und Spielerstädte. Alles andere liegt dann nicht mehr in der Hand des Entwicklers. RP-Spieler generieren sich ihren Content selber und sonst will mir nichts mehr einfallen was als Endcontent etwas bringen würde. Man könnte jetzt noch das Tutorsystem aus Everquest 2 übernehmen, aber das wäre so gesehen auch kein neuer Inhalt. 

Edit: Schnellere Anwort da. Die Sachen die du beschreibst sind allerdings nur für den harten Kern der Spieler geeignet. "Normalspieler" bleiben da zu schnell auf der Strecke. Gegen ein besseres Crafting-System hätte ich allerdings auch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Deadwool (19. Februar 2011)

hm, sieht so aus als stündest du mehr auf PVP. Auch nicht instanzierte Dungeons sind mehr ein PVP Ding. Findest du zb in Warhammer und in Tera Auch gutes open PVP.

Mir gefallen halt mehr die Bosskämpfe in grossen Raidinstanzen. Das miteinander darauf hinarbeiten sie zu legen und der Jubel im TS wenn man es nach Wochen der Mühe und der Geduld endlich geschafft hat. 

Umfangreiches Crafting hab ich zB in Fallen Earth gesehen. Würde ich begrüssen wenn Rift so ein Crafting System hätte. Aber das würde wahrscheinlich die Instanzbesuche überflüssig machen. Und die mag ich nunmal mehr.


----------



## myxir21 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nix gegen gute Bosskämpfe. Finde die sogar toll. Nur frage ich mich warum das ganze immer instanziert sein muss ?^^ 

Bei WoW waren Kazzak, Azuregos sowie die 4 Drachen doch auch Gute Bosskämpfe (Falls ihr die noch kennt). Trotzdem waren sie nicht instanziert. Auf PVE Servern hatte man auch nicht wirklich Probleme mit den anderen Spielern (Ausser bei Kazzak). Das einzige Problem war, das sie sehr schnell weg waren als sie spawnten. Das kann man dadurch lösen, das sie nicht so "einfach" erreichbar sind. Zudem fördert es meiner Meinung nach die Community wenn man sich absprechen muss. Dungeons gehören dazu. Nur stelle ich mir das vor als eine eigenständige, nicht instanzierte Zone mit sehr vielen Gegnern die meistens Elitestatus haben.

Für speziellen Nervenkitzel kann man das auch noch auf PVP Servern betreiben. Ich meine zu WoW Classic Zeiten hat nix so viel Böses Blut generiert im Fraktionenkampf wie Fiesheiten bei Raidzielen in offenen Zonen.

Housing habe ich vergessen. Gehört absolut dazu. Das System in DAOC fand ich z.b sehr gut. HDRO ist auch nicht schlecht, aber halt wieder instanziert..

Was ich auch noch vermisse sind Allianzen. D.h ein Verbund aus Gilden die sich so besser organisieren. (Siehe Eve oder DAOC)

Betreffend Open PVP muss ich sagend das Warhammer ein gutes System hat, aber das alte war besser. Das herausnehmen von NPC's finde ich drückt die Atmosphäre doch sehr. Ich raide z.b gerne ein PVP Ziel, prügle mich durch die gegnerischen Verteidiger und muss am Ende noch mit starken NPC's fertig werden. Ebenfalls kämpfe ich gerne in Unterzahl. Das Gefühl des Erfolges mag ich dann umso mehr wenn es dann mal klappt. 

Warum müssen Bossgegner in Dungeons immer krasse items droppen? Wie wäre es z.b wenn diese halt mal nur durchschnittliche Ware droppen, aber dafür zum Beispiel seltene Ressourcenvorkommen bewachen? Belebt die Wirtschaft und fördert das Crafting. Nebenbei steigert es noch den Realismusgrad (In wow müssten ja viele Bosse ganze "Schmiedefarmen" haben wenn ich so schaue was die alles in der Tasche haben. Zudem habe ich festgestellt das wenn man böse wird, automatisch um das ca 5fache seiner Urpsrungsgrösse aufgeht. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte^^) 

RIFT würde sehr gute Möglichkeiten bieten. Während PVP Spieler sich einen direkten Vorteil für die Fraktion durch eben PVP erkämpfen können, so können PVE Spieler durch geschickte Risssteuerungen und die dadurch entstehenden Invasionen die nötige Unterstützung liefern. Mit so etwas wurde ja auch geworben von Trion aus. Nur kann ich das ingame nicht wirklich finden^^


----------



## Deadwool (19. Februar 2011)

Warum es instanziert sein muss ? Weil man nicht möchte dass einem eine andere Gruppe reinpfuscht. Ein Raid ist ein Perfektionsspiel zwischen der Gruppe und dem Boss. Das ist für ein PVPler genauso schwer zu verstehen wie für einen PVEler Taktikabsprachen auf dem Schlachtfeld. 
Ich hab in Warhammer offene Dungeons gesehen und fand es Horror. Entweder war der Boss eben von einer anderen Gruppe weggenatzt worden und man wartete sich einen Ast, oder der Respawn war so schnell dass man nach jedem Wipe wieder ganz von vorne anfangen konnte. Das funktioniert nicht. Und schon gar nicht wenn die Bosse nicht nur tank & spank sind, sondern wirklich was drauf haben.

Das Problem zwischen den Liebhabern beider Seiten (PVE und PVP) ist, dass sie die Vorlieben der jeweils anderen Seite nicht als Spielinhalt akzeptieren. Weil sie nicht verstehen worum es ihnen geht.

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher PVE Raider. In AION und in Warhammer war ich jedoch in PVP Gilden. Zwar mit angenehmen Leuten und bestimmt auch guten Spielern ihres Fachs. Aber ich hab kaum Gruppen zusammenbekommen für die PVE Inhalte weil das für die nur Crap war. Eine Instanz ist für einen richtigen PVP Spieler etwas zum Zeitvertreiben zwischen zwei PVP Events. Und dementsprechend spielen sie dann auch. Null Verständnis für die einfachsten Aggro oder Movement Regeln. Buffen, poten etc. Fehlanzeige

Auf der PVE Seite hingegen werden PVP Inhalte als sinnloses sich gegenseitig auf die Birne kloppen angesehen. Und dementsprechend verhalten sich viele PVE'ler auf dem Schlachtfeld. Einfach irgendwo mal draufkloppen. Sehr zum Leid der ernsthaften PVP Spieler, weil man je nachdem wegen genau solchen Leuten nicht gewinnt. 

Deswegen ist es so schwierig ein Spiel zu machen das beide Seiten gleichermassen glücklich macht. Deswegen gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine MMOs die ausgewogen PVE und PVP sind.

AION und Warhammer sind PVP > PVE, WoW und Rift sind PVE > PVP 


Die Worldbosse die du ansprichst haben auch nur funktioniert weil es eben keine kompletten Dungeons waren, sondern einzelne Encounter wo man hinlaufen konnte. Das find ich ok. Auch wenn sie wie damals Azuregos und co von den Progressgilden becampt werden. Ich mag es wenn gefährliches Zeug rumläuft so wie in WoW früher. Aber die Risse in Rift zielen ja ebenfalls auf das ab.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Februar 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> -Nicht instanzierte Dungeons
> -Nicht instanzierte PVP Zonen
> -Umfangreiches Craftingssystem
> -Open PVP welches sich auf die Welt auswirkt
> ...



Wieso spielste dann nicht weiterhin Daoc? Da hast du nicht instanzierte Dungeons und nicht instanzierte PvP-Dungeons. Nicht instanziert jetzt im Sinne von, da kann jeder rein, wann immer er will. Du hast Berufe, die noch was bringen und die erstellten Items stellen in Kombination mit verschiedenen Arte und das eine oder andere aus den ML dann oft das Maximum da. Du hast sehr lange Questreihen, die du später machen kannst. Du kannst Masterlevel machen. Arte farmen.
Du hast Open-PvP, dass sich auf die Welt, zumindest ein ganz klein wenig auswirkt. Was willste mehr?


----------



## DoktorElmo (19. Februar 2011)

Laut dem Video von den Devs, wo sie den Endcontent vorstellen und den ersten großen Raidboss, den Lebensdrachen kurz zeigen, bietet Rift auf 50:

Mindestens 5 10 Mann Raid Rifts, die mich im Video an die sogenannten ArenaQuests in WoW erinnerten, allerdings auch eine Story erzählen. Das ganze ist verpackt in einen ganz normalen Rift, den man selbst über die Fähigkeit öffnen muss wenn man in einem 10 Mann Raid ist.
1 Raid Dungeon gleich zu Beginn mit mehreren Bossen und eben dem Lebensdrachen am Ende, der Raid ist für 20 Mann ausgelegt. Innerhalb des Freimonats soll noch ein 2er Raid kommen, allerdings soll der 1. schon recht knackig sein und man an den einzelnen Bossen als frische Gruppe mehrere Tage sitzen, um auf die richtige Taktik zu kommen. Vorallem der Drache wirkt im Video recht anspruchsvoll, ebenfalls mit Phasen. Die dynamische Welt kommt auch in den Inis und Raids zum Einsatz. 
Desweiteren sollen alle Leveldungeons nochmal als Expert Dungeons und als Expert + Dungeons vorliegen.

Da die Inis und Raids ID´s haben, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das Leute innerhalb von einem Monat den ganzen Content clear haben sollten. 
Allerdings, für alle die sich etwas vollkommen neues erwartet haben (so ein Blödsinn, dann wird eh nur wieder geschrien das es gefälligst ein WoW 2.0 sein soll!), meint der GM, das die Raidmechaniken bekannt sind. Adds, Phasen, AoE, CC. 

Ich freu mich drauf, das Video welches ich gerade nicht finde wirkt vielversprechend. Wie´s aussieht ist für alle was dabei, während die 10 Mann Raidrifts durchaus auch on the fly gehen sollten und so für die Casuals auch geeignet sind, wurden die 20 Mann Raids wohl eher für die, die mehr Zeit investieren wollen, designt. Toll finde ich es auch, das durch die Beschränkung, das 20 Mann Raids auch nur von 20 Mann besucht werden können/sollten, man nicht so schnell alles gesehen hat und der Content spannender bleibt.


----------



## Kizna (19. Februar 2011)

Das Video, das du meinst dürfte das hier sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnFNRuvw8Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Interessant sind die 10 Mann Raids. Die Bosse sind tatsächlich für die Leute markiert, die auch den Riss aufgemacht haben. Zwar könnt Ihr immer noch der Gruppe beitreten und ihnen helfen, aber die richtig dicken Sachen kriegt nur der Originalraid.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2011)

> In Planung ist das Housing.



Kizna, hast du zufällig grad ne Quelle parat oder kannst mir schnell sagen, wo du das gefunden hast?


----------



## Kizna (19. Februar 2011)

Aber sicher doch  

http://foren.riftgam...)-11.2.11/page2

Ist der Link zum Rift-Podcast mit dem Executiv Producer Scott Hartsman. Der zweite Post auf Seite zwei fast das Ganze relativ gut zusammen. Wobei ich die Sache mit dem Housing so verstanden habe, dass es bei ihnen ganz oben auf ihrer Liste steht, aber sie es nicht so instanziert wie z.B. in lotRO haben wollen. An einer Lösung wird darum noch gearbeitet.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2011)

dankö


----------



## DoktorElmo (19. Februar 2011)

http://www.riftjunkies.com/2011/02/07/rift-podcast-details-on-end-game-raids-and-progression/#more-3964

Hier kann man noch eine feine Zusammenfassung über einen Endgame Podcast hören, demnach ist schon ein 3. und 4. Raid in Entwicklung. 
Greenscale und der Unbekannte sind T1 Raid Inis, Hammerknell und der 2. unbekannt T2.

Für die T1 Raid Inis ist man stark genug, wenn man Expert+ gegeart ist - heißt T2 5er Ini Gear.

Insofern ist die Itemkurve auch zu Beginn schon eine recht große, ich vermute mal Expert Gear < Reputation Gear & 10er Raid Gear & Expert+ < T1 Raid < T2 Raid kurz nach dem 2. T1 Raid

Wenn jetzt die Inis recht knackig werden, ist das mehr als genug Content für den Anfang.


----------



## Kryos (19. Februar 2011)

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, hat ja weiter oben schon einer gepostet.

Hier sieht man Endgame in Aktion:
http://www.g4tv.com/...aiding-Preview/


----------



## Wizkid (21. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht denn jetzt eigentlich der Endcontent im PvP aus?
Konnte auf die Schnelle kaum News dazu finden.
(Das es Schlachtfelder gibt, weiß ich.)


----------



## Diclonii (21. Februar 2011)

Schlachtfelder und eben was sich so im offenen PvP dann ergibt, denk mir Geplänkel zwecks/ oder in Rissen.

Ansonsten heißt es ja erstmal noch Prestiques aufsteigen.


----------

